# Voluntarily Demolished Skyscrapers



## Jim856796

I just viewed a thread about voluntarily demolished skyscrapers on the skyscraperPage forums, and this inspired me to create a thread about that subjest here on Skyscraper City.

This is an incomplete list of the tallest buildings ever to be voluntarily demolished. That would mean skyscrapers that were in a perfectly good condition to be taken down purely at the choice of the owner, mostly to make way for a taller building, a shorter building, or something else other than a building. Some of these buildings have lived a full life. Some of them have been demolished way before their time. Some of the skyscrapers were damaged by a natural disaster, but remain stading and then had to be voluntarily demolished or imploded.

Any skyscraper over 300 feet tall can be in this thread.

1. The Singer Building, New York City, 1908-1968. Demolished to make way for 1 Liberty Plaza and because its floorplates were too small. 614 ft 47 floors

2. Morrison Hotel, Chicago, 1925-1965. Demolished to make way for the Chase Plaza. 526 feet 45 floors

3. City Investing Building, New York City, 1908-1968. Also demolished to make way for One Liberty Plaza. 487 feet 33 floors

4. J.L. Hudson Department Store, Detroit, 1927-1998 (tallest portion was constructed in 1946). Imploded in 1998 because it became severely decrepit (the tallest building ever to be imploded). 439 feet 28 floors

5. National City Bank Building, New York City, 1928-1986. Demolished to make way for 60 Wall Street. 433 feet 32 floors.

6. State Office Block, Sydney, 1965-1998. Demolished to make way for Aurora Place. 420 feet 32 floors

7. Savoy Plaza Hotel, New York City, 1927-1965. Demolished to make way for General Motors Building. 420 feet 33 floors

8. CAGA House, Sydney, 1977-1992. Demolished for no reason other than to make way for the Governor MacQuarrie Tower. 410 feet 30 floors.

9. First National Bank, Pittsburgh, 1912-1970. Demolished to make way for One PNC Plaza. 387 feet 26 floors

10. Hanover National Bank, New York City, 1903-1931. Demolished to make way for expansion of 40 Wall. 385 feet 22 floors.

11. Centre International Rogier, Brussels, 1960-2001. Demolished to make way for Dexia Tower. 384 feet 30 floors

12. Landmark Hotel and Casino, Las Vegas, 1969 (or 1963)-1995. Imploded and a parking lot stands on this site. 365 feet 31 floors

13. Furama Kempinski Hotel, Hong Kong, 1977-2002. Demolished at age 25 to make way for AIG Tower. 361 feet 33 floors

14. Edificio Wilson Mendes Caldeira, Sao Paulo. 1951-1975. Imploded to make way for the Praça da Sé and the Sé metro station. 361 feet 28 floors

15. 60 Wall Street, New York City, 1905-1977. Demolished to make way for 60 Wall Street. 351 feet 26 floors

16. Hennessy Centre, Hong Kong, 1981-2007. Demolished at age 26(!) for unknown reasons (a 26-year-old building at that height is not old enough to be demolished). 458 feet 41 floors

17. World Building, New York City. 1890-1955. Demolished to expand an onramp onto the Brooklyn Bridge. 350 feet 20 floors

18. Drapers Gardens, London, 1967-2007. demolished to make way for a shorter, more modern building. 328 feet 30 floors.

19. Hudson Terminal Buildings, New York City, 1908-1966 (the other building stood for a longer time period while the WTC was under construction). Demolished to make way for the World Trade Center which was killed in the 9/11 arracks. 276 feet 22 floors

20. St. Regis Los Angeles Hotel and Spa, Los Angeles, 1984-2007, Demolished at age 23 to make way for The Century condominium tower. They would have built this thing 10 years earlier, in 1975. 390? feet 30 floors.

21. Poltegor Centre, Wroclaw, 1982-2007. Demolished to make way for the Kompleks Sky Tower. 302 feet 25 floors.

22. Knickerbocker Trust Building, New York City, 1909-1964. Demolished to make way for an addition to the Bank of New York Building. 381 feet 27 floors

23. Hotel Sofitel Tokyo, Tokyo, 1994-2008. Is being demolished for unknown reasons. 348 feet 26 floors

24. New York Coliseum, New York City, 1956-2000. Demolished to make way for the Time Warner Centre. 345 feet 26 floors

25. Farmers Bank Building, Pittsburgh, 1902-1997. demolished to make way for a 5-story building. 344 feet 26 floors

26. Southwark Plaza Towers II and III, Philadelphia, 1963-2000. Imploded to make way for townhouses (Southwark Plaza I was converted to senior apartments). 340 feet 26 floors.

27. Netherland Hotel Parking Garage, Cincinnati, 1931-????. 341 feet 27 floors.

28. Quincy Street Garage, Chicago, 1930-1961. Demolished to make way for the Dirksen Federal Building. 280 feet 25 floors

29. Stardust Hotel and Casino West Tower, Las Vegas, 1976-2007. Imploded with the 9-story East Tower to make way for the Echelon Resort. 350 feet, 32 floors.

30. Sparkasse Hagen, Hagen, 1973-2004. Imploded for unknown reason. 331 feet 23 floors.

31. Southwark Towers, London, 1976-2008. Demolished to make way for London Bridge Tower. 328 feet 24 floors

32. Limebank House, London, 1969-1997. Demolished to make way for a 9-story building. 305 feet 26 floors

33. St. Paul Building, New York City, 1898-1958. 315 feet 26 floors

34. Consolidated Zinc Building, Melbourne, 1963-1988. Demolished to make way for 101 Collins Street. 312 feet 26 floors.

35. Ocean Building, Singapore, 1974-2007. Demolished to make way for the Ocean Financial Centre. 390 feet 28 floors.

36. 20 Fenchurch Street, London, 1968-2008. Demolished to be replaced with a 160-metre 39-story building with a walkie-talkie design. 300 feet 25 floors.

37. Ritz-Carlton Hotel, Hong Kong, 1993-2009. Demolished to make way for a proposed office building. 462 feet 31 floors.

38. 1515 Tower, West Palm Beach, 1974-2010. Imploded because of severe damage by Hurricane Frances and Hurricane Jeanne in 2004. The Modern (a new residential tower) is being built in its former site. 320 feet 30 floors.

39. Belmont Hotel, New York City, 1908-1939. Demolished to make way for some lowrise building. 308 feet 22 floors.

40. One Meridian Plaza, Philadelphia, 1972-1999. Was severely damaged in a 1991 fire and was torn down eight years later. The Residences at the Ritz-Carlton now occupies the site. 492 feet 38 floors.

41. 130 Liberty Street, New York City, 1974-2010. Is currently being deconstructed because of damage resulting from the collapse of the South Tower of the World Trade Center on September 11, 2001. 565 ft 40 floors.

If you have any further information or photos of these buildings, please post it in this thread.


----------



## eusebius

Hagen, Ruhr area:

http://www.wirklichewelt.de/fotos/sprengung_sparkassenhochhaus.html

Sparkassen-Hochhaus 'Langer Oskar' 100mtrs


----------



## Jim856796

I guess I should add the Ritz-Carlton Hotel in Hong Kong to this list as well. I got involved in a fight to save the building from demolition for a dumb-ass office building. Its height is 462 feet 31 floors and was completed in 1993.


----------



## hkskyline

Jim856796 said:


> I guess I should add the Ritz-Carlton Hotel in Hong Kong to this list as well. I got involved in a fight to save the building from demolition for a dumb-ass office building. Its height is 462 feet 31 floors and was completed in 1993.


One on the left :


----------



## charmedone

im kinda suprized that The Singer Building was torndown i never found it to be such a nice building but 1 Liberty Plaza isent really such an amazing building its self


----------



## Jim856796

(crickets chirp) Aren't you going to post anything else about these towers that I listed on the first post?


----------



## Jim856796

AfE-Turm in Frankfurt (382 feet 32 floors) is to be demolished soon.


----------



## Darhet

^^
AfE-Turm


----------



## waccamatt

If that building in Detroit was the tallest ever demolished by implosion, how was the Singer Building torn down? I can't imagine it was demolished by a wrecking ball.


----------



## hudkina

They probably dismantled the building floor by floor from the top down.

BTW, the Hudson's Building wasn't "severely decrepit" It was torn down because it was a massive building designed for a specific use that no longer functioned as such. The city tore it down in an era when there was little hope for renovating buildings half its size. The building was replaced by an underground parking structure designed to support a mid-rise structure above ground. Right now the city has given the development rights to Quicken Loans who have recently decided to build their new World Headquarters on the site of that building or another location nearby.


----------



## coexist

waccamatt said:


> If that building in Detroit was the tallest ever demolished by implosion, how was the Singer Building torn down? I can't imagine it was demolished by a wrecking ball.


I'd imagine it was dismantled. Implosion is illegal in New York State.


----------



## charmedone

coexist said:


> I'd imagine it was dismantled. Implosion is illegal in New York State.


it was jackhammared down i believe and implosion is not illegale in new york state heres a building they imploted on long island in 1989 maby it is now but im sure back then it wasent 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iey7bWI3L24


----------



## Jim856796

Now I should see what you think about the other skyscrapers on my list, such as the Mendes Caldeira, the Furama Hotel, and the CIR.


----------



## Darhet

more Singer Building:
























































































http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/photos.cfm?ID=s0002471
http://www.nyc-architecture.com/GON/GON003.htm

NY in 1908:


----------



## Jim856796

Should there be any 300+-foot-high skyscrapers slated for demolition soon?


----------



## ZZ-II

i miss the Singer Building, was such a wonderful tower


----------



## TalB

I wouldn't be surprised if NYC holds the record for the most voluntarily demolished skyscrapers.


----------



## Sbz2ifc

ZZ-II said:


> i miss the Singer Building, was such a wonderful tower


Were you even alive before it was demolished? :bash:


----------



## TalB

The World Bldg, which was the first skyscraper to give NYC the WTB, was demolished in 1955 to create a roadway to the Brooklyn Br. :no:


----------



## charmedone

anyone hav any pictures of them tearing down The Singer Building,??


----------



## Carlo[NL]

Skyscrapers 2008 said:


> The Singer Building is a sad loss but imagine what it would look like among the gleaming towers of Lower Manhattan today.....


I think you wouldn't see it from the rivers because of the Twin Towers and the WFC and after 2001 you probably could.


----------



## MDguy

why do people care so much about the singer building? I mean, im all for the keeping of it instead of the most average building on earth built on the site, but i mean, older skyscrapers in New York come in Abundance. What makes the Singer Building special so that everyone crys over it? Is it its height? Its replacement? Simply its design?


----------



## erbse

I think it's the real slender appearance and the somewhat unique shape it formed at the top. The squarish floor plate just measured 20m/65feet on a side! It also had a cladding that wasn't quite usual for NYC.
And well, you've got to keep in mind it once was the world's tallest skyscraper. It also is the tallest building ever to be demolished since 1968 - so it got some symbolic value as well.

This building is a sad loss. It'd really enrich the cityscape around Lower Manhattan.

Is there any possibility it could replace the building that used to replace it (1 Liberty Plaza)? And... to reconstruct the Singer Building? 

That'd ne a novelty in skyscraper history!


----------



## charmedone

MDguy said:


> why do people care so much about the singer building? I mean, im all for the keeping of it instead of the most average building on earth built on the site, but i mean, older skyscrapers in New York come in Abundance. What makes the Singer Building special so that everyone crys over it? Is it its height? Its replacement? Simply its design?


to be honist i thought it was an ugly building that was torn down for yet another ugly building so its no loss


----------



## butch83

LoL Singer compared to 1 LP is a beauty masterpiece, with all those details, materials, history and class.
@charmedone, MDguy if You cant spot a difference in those buildings I dont think SSC is the proper place for You


----------



## robb01

Nicely written, and great images


----------



## MDguy

butch83 said:


> MDguy if You cant spot a difference in those buildings I dont think SSC is the proper place for You


If you can't Read English correctly, i don't think like 99% parts of ssc are for you 

Now, instead of being rude (and an ahole hno, quote me and tell me where i said there's no difference between the two. Thanks


----------



## butch83

Well I was in a hurry and took wrong impression from charmedone, who quotet You, sorry, my bad, but still my conclusion fits charmedone


----------



## Oriolus

Jim856796 said:


> 8. CAGA House, Sydney, 1977-1992. Demolished for no reason other than to make way for the Governor MacQuarrie Tower. 410 feet 30 floors.
> image needed


Photos of CAGA House seem to be extremely rare. Heres one I scanned from an old book a few years ago which partially shows the building. Demolished for Governor Macquarie Tower which is only 20m taller.


----------



## erbse

Damn those #§*!$ß% cultural barbarians! :rant: They're everywhere, dammit...


So they actually replaced such a grand beauty with this plain crap?








Source: www.aviewoncities.com


hno:


----------



## butch83

Theres a saying in polish about an uncle who exchanged an axe for a stick.
How appropriate.


----------



## MDguy

erbsenzaehler said:


> Damn those #§*!$ß% cultural barbarians! :rant: They're everywhere, dammit...
> 
> 
> So they actually replaced such a grand beauty with this plain crap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: www.aviewoncities.com
> 
> 
> hno:


I think the Caga house is the tall building to the left of the photo that has "CAGA" written on top. In this case, i think the replacing building looks better


----------



## Oriolus

MDguy said:


> I think the Caga house is the tall building to the left of the photo that has "CAGA" written on top. In this case, i think the replacing building looks better


Indeed. 

Sydney seems to have a long history of demolishing skyscrapers to build other skyscrapers. According to Emporis, there have been 56 high-rise buildings demolished in Sydney, and there are 5 more currently being demolished. Plus more to come. If your interested in buildings over 300ft, then the 28s/103m Waterboard Building will be coming down for 115 Bathurst Street. Apparentely it was Australias second tallest building when it was completed in 1965, but its pretty ugly, so good riddance!

(pic by Culwulla)


----------



## butch83

^^In Europe it could be possibly preserved, its a good example of brutalism.

This postmodernistic pavilion plaza pos should go first.


----------



## Killua × Hunter

This is outrageous!!! Most of the buildings certainly enriched the overall architectural heritage of these cities. How could they have done this? :bash:
The singer building looks gorgeous! The "black box" that replaced the City Investing Building is a goddamned piece of ugly architecture. :tiasd:


----------



## jowmatrix

The building next to a church in Sao Paulo was demolited to open space to the Se metro station


----------



## redstone

Maybe we should create a proper list and update it regularly


----------



## erbse

Indeed. That'd be a good way to keep it structured, because it's a pretty important topic (that sadly doesn't get the attention it deserves - but it probably would with a better overview).


----------



## DemolitionDave

I couple of buildings that should be on the list:

1. Sanders Hall Cincinnatti, Ohio
2. The Biltmore Hotel Tulsa, Oklahoma
3. The Travellers Insurance Building Boston, Massachusetts
4. The Madison Hotel Boston, Massachusetts
5. Marlborough Blenheim Atlantic City, NJ
6. ANZ Builidng Perth, Australia
7. The Commonwealth Building Louisville, Kentucky

Contrary to a previous post, the JL Hudson Building was in a horrible structural condition. It was a steel framed building that had been exposed to the elements for years. Some of the columns had 20% or less of their cross bearing area left. It had 7 basements and 5 of those were totally underwater.


----------



## Jim856796

jowmatrix said:


> The building next to a church in Sao Paulo was demolited to open space to the Se metro station


You're probably referring to the Wilson Mendes Caldeira Building. Built in early-mid 50s, passed 1975.

Another building in Sao Paulo that I don't know much about is the Sede CESP twin-towered office complex. Built in 50s-60s and imploded in 1987 right after a fire seriously damaged the complex.

Also, I wanted to say that the CAGA Building in Sydney looks like a building constructed in the 60s than in the 70s.


----------



## Jim856796

The Sander Hall dormitory in Cincinnati, Ohio was built in 1971 to house 1300 students of the University of Cincinnati. It passed away by implosion in 1991 for unknown reasons. Also, three other identical-looking residence halls which are 14 stories in height were to be renovated in the mid-2000s which involved a radical facade alterations and a conversion to traditional rooms to suite-style residences. But after the proposal failed, one of the 14-story towers (Sawyer Hall) was demolished in 2006. The remaining two buildings should be demolished also.


----------



## AK Anthony

Just wondering, how do they [demolition crew] go about bringing down a building with post-tensioned members, where there is a significant stressing applied? I understand they would have to 'de-tension' the elements, but curious as to how this is done.


----------



## Jim856796

The Landmark Tower in Fort Worth was built from 1956-57. After it suffered severe damage in the March 28, 2000 tornado, the clock tower was removed. Then a plan was brought up to convert it into residential use. Then it was bought by XTO Energy in 2004 and there was another plan to reclad restore, and build around the building. After its condition deteriorated, it was decided to tear down the building. The building was imploded on March 18, 2006, Its height was 380 fee and it had 30 floors (it was originally planned to have 28 floors and a different facade). With the rotating clock, its height was 420 feet.

There is another building taller than the Landmark Tower that was also damaged in the tornado, and there was consideration of its demolition, until there was a decision to convert it into a residential tower.


----------



## Jim856796

New one: The Reforma 506 skyscraper in Mexico City, which has 26 floors and is 105 meters tall, is currently undergoing demolition. It has a similar facade design to the midrise just west of the Torre Mayor.


----------



## Jim856796

*More info on Reforma 506*

I went on skyscraperpage.com and saw more information on the Reforma 506 Tower. Its completion date was 1971 and was a survivor of the 1985 earthquake that struck Mexico City.

The building that is going on the site in the future has the name of Corporativo BBVA Bancomer. It has a height of 220 metres 50 floors. The site is located next to the Torre Mayor and Torre Reforma and will be constructed from 2010 to 2012.

The reforma 506 is not the only skyscraper being demoed for this tower. Reforma 508, Edificio Jena, and a parking garage are also making wayfor this tower.

Here is a photo of the Reforma 506 tower:









And here is a photo of the new tower that's going to be built on the site:









(Edificios de Mexico)


----------



## Benonie

Lotto Tower Brussels (left) Demolished in 2000 and replaced by Cental Plaza (right).










Martini Tower Plaza (left and right) . Demolished in 2002. Replaced by Dexia Tower (middle).


----------



## elculo

There is a "before and after" thread in the DAF:
http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=6847&page=3

Pics show the buildings which have been demolished and the ones that replaced them...

Example: The Zurich house (replaced by the Operntower)









Pic by Gizmo23


----------



## erbse

^ Way better now. That's Frankfurt btw, in case some haven't noticed.


----------



## Jim856796

Is it ok if we included unfinished skyscrapers that had to be demoed because of various reasons (structural problems, etc.) in this thread?


----------



## erbse

Sure, don't see any problem with this.


----------



## Benonie

erbse said:


> That's Frankfurt btw, in case some haven't noticed.


Thanks. I didn't noticed. I thought it was in Zürich.
And I liked the old, smaller tower...

Anyway, not demolished yet, but in spring next year this tower in Brussels' European quarter will fall down:


----------



## Glidescube

I wonder is anyne will ever try to rme
Dow the verizon building or 90 west to expand the WTC.

That would really be a sad day.

BTW I stayed on the 31s floor of the Stardust and the view of the strip was fatastic. Since it was only the second building from the start of the strip you reallyl got to see a great deal


----------



## Jim856796

The Skyscraper Teardown Federation will have another one in Brussels in the next year. What will be built on the site of the Crowne Plaza Hotel in Brussels?


----------



## Benonie

Jim856796 said:


> What will be built on the site of the Crowne Plaza Hotel in Brussels?


It's not for sure yet, but probably this:


























[/


----------



## Jim856796

I can't imagine how three 36-storey apartment buildings in Singapore constructed in 1978 world not exist today. In their place ate three 30-storey towers. The first six floors were probably removed. I got this info from Emporis.


----------



## Trisuno

*Lyon, ex Tour UAP/AXA (1972) // Demolition in progress*

























Will be replaced by Tour Incity (200m)


----------



## erbse

Not much of an improvement to be honest.


Lyon has one nice tower, that should be enough eh.


----------



## Jim856796

Some of the buildings posted in this thread are less than 300 feet tall, but this one is also less than 300 ft and it has passed almost a centyury ago: the 20-storey Gillender Building in New York City. 1897-1910. Had to make way for 14 Wall Street. The nearby Hanover National Building made way for its addition in the early 1930s.


----------



## Jim856796

The 1515 Tower was imploded last Sunday because of severe hurricane damage in 2004. The building was originally constructed in 1974 and its height was 98 metres 30 floors.


----------



## Jim856796

Here is a picture of the two dead Hong Kong hotels that was probably taken in the late 1990s.


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> One on the left :


After ... on 3/10


----------



## Jim856796

One of the deceased additions in the Mercantile National Bank Complex in Dallas was 360 feet 22 storeys tall.










But just to the south of the complex, there is a building (still living and currently vacant) that is of similar height to the 2nd addition:


----------



## Jim856796

Now there are plans for the demolition of the Mercurio and Sao Vito buildings in Sao Paulo. It will be a manual demolition instead of an inplosion, so as to not affect the nearby Municipal Market Building.


----------



## Jim856796

^^Oh, wait, the Sao Vito/Mercurio complex is indeed going to be imploded.


----------



## 1ajs

childs building 1911-1989 well its proper name is somthing els but because of the childs restraunt everyone called it the childs building



















yes thats a building inside of the new building... witch housesed cn rails switchs for the rail lines for all of canada. 









whole corner of building wa demolsihed for this


----------



## Benonie

^^ It's a shame! I liked the old one.


----------



## Jim856796

The Mercurio and Sao Vito buildings are going to be torn down with a conventional dismantling, no implosion required. Demolition began in September 2010.


----------



## Jim856796

Even though it is only 75 metres tall and was only built in 2001, the McGuire Apartments have been slated for demolition by next year because of severe construction defects.


















It is too bad that the building has to pass away especially because of the above reason. Hopefully a taller residential highrise can be built on its site.


----------



## Mornnb

This classic Victorian department store in Sydney:
















http://www.collectingbooksandmagazines.com/ah.html


Was destroyed and World Tower and Latitude eventually built on the spot. We replaced an old stunner with two modern stunners. It's still worth weeping over though.

















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=507478

But I think we were well compensated.


----------



## Jim856796

Another dead skyscraper walking: It was recently announced that Houston's Sheraton Lincoln Hotel is being dismantled this year for a parking lot. Demolition already started a few months ago.


----------



## Jim856796

In Glasgow, ten tower blocks are going to be deceased within this decade.








Red Road









Gallowgate


----------



## Jim856796

Due to damage sustained in the 2011 New Zealand earthquake, the Grand Chancellor Hotel in Christchurch will face demolition via a floor-by-floor method.


----------



## Jim856796

This will be surprising, but the Akasaka Prince Hotel in Tokyo, Japan is to be dismantled next year.


----------



## Bez_imena

The Singer Building, New York City, 1908-1968. 









Morrison Hotel, Chicago, 1925-1965. 









City Investing Building, New York City, 1908-1968. 









State Office Block, Sydney, 1965-1998. 









Savoy Plaza Hotel, New York City, 1930-1964.









First National Bank, Pittsburgh, 1912-1970.









Hanover National Bank, New York City, 1903-1931.









World Building, New York City. 1890-1955.


----------



## Jim856796

The Otemachi Financial Center in Tokyo, which was constructed in 1992, is being dismantled to make way for a 200-metre office tower. And in Singapore, the Ocean Towers, also constructed in 1992, is undergoing demolition.


----------



## Jim856796

Another voluntarily deceased skyscraper: Houston Main Building in Houston, Texas, United States (born 1952) died via implosion in January 2012. 21 floors, 312 ft (95 m).


----------



## erbse

Quite an eyesore, Houston should be glad it's gone.

It probably tried to inhale some remaining Art Déco grandeur, but it obviously didn't work out pretty well.


----------



## lakegz

wow i can't believe they're gonna tear down the Akasaka Prince Hotel. What's gonna go in its place?


----------



## Jim856796

^Two larger skysctapers.


----------



## redstone

Picture by Vrooms, SSC Singapore

UIC Building, Singapore. Built in 1973 at 153m tall, 40 floors would be demolished for a 23 floor office and 53 floor apartment development.


----------



## voyager8907

The Pricewaterhouse Coopers Centre in Christchurch, New Zealand.

It was badly damaged in the earthquake. Dunno why but this was
my favourite building. Just me I guess.
It's 21 floors.


----------



## Jim856796

Read on demolitionnews.com that an apartment complex named Schubart Park in Pretoria, South Africa is to be imploded soon. One tower has 28 floors, the other three have 25.


----------



## Jim856796

425 Park Avenue in New York City, United States. 32 floors. Height: 388 ft (118 m). Constructed 1954-1957. Demolition recently announced for brand-new office building on its site.


----------



## erbse

^ I know which building you're talkin about, but the image doesn't show up 


(And you shouldn't forget about crediting your source, btw)


----------



## skyridgeline

*The St. Paul Building, NY City (1899-1958)*

www.nyc-architecture.com









By eralsoto


----------



## Jim856796

A skyscraper in Kuala Lumpur is joining the list: The Crowne Plaza Hotel in Kuala Lumpur is making way for a new building complex with a 300 m tower. Opened in 1973, 35 floors, height is 123 m (404 ft).


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I find this a much bigger loss than the Singer Building. The Drake Hotel.










Also, the Morrison Hotel.


----------



## CNB30

60 wall st is still there


----------



## CNB30

CNB30 said:


> 60 wall st is still there


----------



## CNB30

TalB said:


> The World Bldg, which was the first skyscraper to give NYC the WTB, was demolished in 1955 to create a roadway to the Brooklyn Br. :no:


What idiot would do that


----------



## erbse

The building next to it (Tribune Tower) was demolished as well. :cripes:
NY Times Building was simplified (roof).
Luckily, the splendid ATC Building remains there unchanged until today.

See also: New York World Building / Park Row

Newspaper Row:








Source
_"City Hall stands in front of Newspaper Row - the former publishing headquarters of The World (left), The Tribune (center) and The Times (right) in downtown Manhattan, circa 1906. Behind the New York Times building is the American Tract Society." (ca. 1906.)_


I really hope these buildings get reconstructed one day. This ensemble would deserve it. kay:

The Singer Building, City Invest, Drake, PennStation and several other losses of Manhattan as well.


----------



## erbse

Another image of the Newspaper Row, this being a photochrom print ~1900:









HD + Source


From left to right: New York World Building (demolished), Tribune Tower (demolished), New York Times Building (roof partly demolished), in the back American Tract Society Building (still standing in original state).


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Those were some freaking nice buildings^^
:drool:
Especially the NYTimes building and that clock tower!


----------



## CNB30

ThatOneGuy said:


> Those were some freaking nice buildings^^
> :drool:
> Especially the NYTimes building and that clock tower!


The ones on the right are still there:banana:


----------



## Innsertnamehere

the toronto star building, demolished in 1972 to make way for First Canadian Place. (Toronto's tallest building)









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Toronto_Star_Building

what replaced it: (a rendering of the recently complete reclad)


----------



## redstone

Mith252 said:


> Some pics I took of the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/553948_10151063032827040_257009870_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/577176_10151063033087040_1294915829_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/548140_10151063033447040_1753882242_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/548078_10151063033672040_1916829639_n.jpg


40 storey, 150m office building in Singapore being demolished.


----------



## Momo1435

The demolition of the 138.9m high Akasaka Prince Hotel in Tokyo is under way.










It will be replaced by a 180m high office/hotel tower. 



Last year the 105m tall Otemachi Financial Center was demolished.










The location would become a forest right next to the new 200m high Otemachi 1-6 plan tower.


----------



## dars-dm

Will have ever a 200m+ skyscraper been demolished?


----------



## Momo1435

This one comes closest to a demolished 200m building.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torre_de_la_Escollera

It wasn't completed so it should not count.


But one day there will be a 200m tower that will be dismantled. It's just a matter of time, not all towers are built for eternity.


----------



## Kimiwind1184

Tokyo Sofitel Hotel (110 meters - 26 stories), built in 1994. The high-rise building was demolished between 2007 and 2008.
It was designed by Kiyonori Kikutake. 
The building was one of the tallest in Taito ward.


----------



## RegentHouse

Torch said:


> Tokyo wat r you doin?! Tokyo stahp! :lol:
> 
> That Shinsei Headquarters surprise me, the building looks like it is in excellent condition and the even the design looks not outdated. It's only 20 years old.
> 
> Also the destruction of the Sofiel came as a surprise to me.
> 
> In Simcity 3000 unlimited there was a building inspired by the sofitel.


The Shinsei Bank headquarters was constructed as the headquarters of the Long-Term Credit Bank of Japan (LTCB), who went belly-up starting in 1991, even before the building was completed in 1993. It's vacant today, and what's proposed is slightly smaller, two likely reasons why it'll be demolished.

Sofitel Tokyo was product of Kiyonori Kikutake and his role in the conceptual post-war metabolist movement. I assume its unorthodox design and noncentral location from comparable hotels (even though it did front Ueno park) resulted in its demolition for an far less inspiring residential tower.



Victhor said:


> Not a skyscraper, but this is the tallest building ever demolished in my hometown, Fuengirola, Spain. Apartamentos Olivia, 11 floors tall. It will be replaced by a 5-star 14-floor hotel.
> It's the one on the right:


What a waste of a decent building! Any renders of the replacement? Maybe it's actually better.

The Central Ritz-Carlton in Hong Kong was the biggest loss in recent years. Yes, it was a postmodern building and you could argue it had little value, but I always looked at it as echoing the past Victorian buildings of the city. Of course, it's also much better than the glass box on the site today.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yeah, it looked pretty nice.



> The Central Ritz-Carlton in Hong Kong was the biggest loss in recent years.












Do you mean the one on the left?

There's enough of this 90s tack in the city...


----------



## RegentHouse

^^There's plenty of monotonous modernist boxes as well. When considering Hong Kong's heritage, postmodern buildings with traditional features make more sense.


----------



## Jan

isaidso said:


> The developer plans to re-create 2 of the exterior walls; that's what passes for preservation in this city these days. As long as it appears from a distance that the building is still there, it is.


They did the same thing with the Farwell Building, as 12-story building on Michigan Avenue that is now part of the The Ritz-Carlton Residences tower. They call it a restaurantion but it's really more of a rape.


----------



## paulgood

I just want to ask, what makes the Singer Building special so that everyone crys over it? Is it its height? Its replacement? Simply its design?


----------



## isaidso

^^ Besides being irreplaceable, it was the world's tallest building for a very brief moment in time. 



Jan said:


> They did the same thing with the Farwell Building, as 12-story building on Michigan Avenue that is now part of the The Ritz-Carlton Residences tower. They call it a restaurantion but it's really more of a rape.


How can we pretend to be cultured when we have such a cavalier attitude towards our history? You'd think we'd learn from our mistakes, but continue to destroy these precious links to our past. Barbaric.

That said, thank you for the link to that 'facadectomy' in Chicago.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I didn't really like the Singer too much, it had a really weird shape and roof, but there's still the (better, imo) Whitehall Building which is in the Art Nouveau style.


----------



## Jan

isaidso said:


> How can we pretend to be cultured when we have such a cavalier attitude towards our history? You'd think we'd learn from our mistakes, but continue to destroy these precious links to our past. Barbaric.


I'm still baffled by the thumbs up to raze the Prentice Women's Hospital Building in the self declared city of architecture. That's nothing short of a fucking shame and no one with authority is doing anything about it. hno:


----------



## Jan

Okay, here is the line-up for what I have called the Rubble Cup. Starts May 19th.


----------



## RegentHouse

Concerning historic preservation incorporating old facades into new designs, I've seen some pretty good examples in the Marunouchi district of Tokyo, whereas land is so expensive that redevelopment is usually necessary. The Hearst Tower in NYC is also worth mentioning. Conversely, Washington D. C. is the poster child of stupid preservation. I also think the examples in Toronto and Chicago are fugly. Maybe it's because of the fact the buildings "demolished" are mid-to-high rises, and the whole preserved facades look so out of place with the new structures. I don't know much about Toronto, but what was previously said about most of the building's remains ending up in the city dump sounds about right, because that's just how Canadians function. As for the Farwell Building in Chicago, it might as well altogether have been demolished, because Chicago has much better Art Deco buildings preserved, and I believe the new structure is an acceptable sacrifice.


----------



## Victhor

RegentHouse said:


> What a waste of a decent building! Any renders of the replacement? Maybe it's actually better.


I'm glad you think it's a decent building, actually it was pretty decent for a building of late 60's early 70's, most of the local architecture is much worse than that, there aren't any renders yet, but I think the new building will be wider, so that's worse for the views and sun, at least it will be 5-star, so I expect some good quality, previous 4-star hotels in this town from the same developer are these:
Hotel Yaramar: http://www.emporis.com/images/show/243533-Large.jpg

Hotel Florida:


----------



## carroll4

The building that is going on the site in the future has the name of Corporativo BBVA Bancomer. It has a height of 220 metres 50 floors. The site is located next to the Torre Mayor and Torre Reforma and will be constructed from 2010 to 2012.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Jan said:


> Okay, here is the line-up for what I have called the Rubble Cup. Starts May 19th.


the *World Trade Center *is poised to win this! :banana:


----------



## Jim856796

To the west of the McCormick Place East building in Chicago was the McCormick Hotel, which stood from its opening in 1973 until its passing in 1993. It made way for the McCormick Place South Building. 92 m (902 ft); 25 floors; 625 rooms.


----------



## hqho1671

Really amazing to see this how they build skyscrapers at that time 1899 AD while Dubai never was there 
And people were living in tent or mud houses that the same about other gulf countries( Qatar , Saudi ,Bahrain , ...etc )


----------



## erbse

Probably gone soon - the *BASF Highrise in Ludwigshafen Germany*, formerly the main administration office of the biggest chemical producer in the world:



neckbang said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Wiki


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Where are they moving to? :?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Are there plans for a replacement?


----------



## RegentHouse

Belmont Hotel in Manhattan, New York City, 1906:








http://faculty.kirkwood.edu/ryost/stereographs/WWI%20Illustrations/Seeing%20New%20York/Seeing%20NY,%20Hotel%20Belmont%20(1915).gif

Replaced by the smaller Airlines Building, 1930s:








http://citynoise.org/upload/34358.jpg

The land was re-utilized with 120 Park Avenue in 1983:








http://untappedcities.wpengine.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Philip-Morris-Building-120-Park-Avenue.jpg

Still, it's a shame NYC lost such a grand building for Pan Am Headquarters Junior, and decades before mass atrocities (almost like a precursor).


----------



## LouDagreat

I can't believe something like the Savoy Plaza Hotel Was demolished. A priceless gem tossed away.


----------



## hichamaziz

I guess I should add the Ritz-Carlton Hotel in Hong Kong to this list as well.


----------



## Hudson11

270 Park Avenue (Completed in 1960 at 215m/707' - 52 floors) might bite the dust and become the first CTBUH-defined skyscraper to be voluntarily demolished. It was the tallest building on Park Avenue until it was eclipsed by the Panam/Metlife Building. 

photos found on Wired New York, posted by erickchristian


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Disgusting. Are they insane? There's so many other places they can build on without destroying a nice modernist skyscraper, recently renovated to LEED Platinum standards too. What a waste of money, time, resources and history.


----------



## Hudson11

^^ I don't disagree. This building has the smaller portion with a sizable footprint fronting Madison Avenue, so i'm hoping the actual plan is to demolish that part and build another tower there. That might not be adequate for the scope of the bank's plans however.


----------



## erbse

More about the proposed demolition of 270 Park Avenue:

https://ny.curbed.com/2018/2/21/17036410/midtown-east-270-park-avenue-demolition-nyc-architecture

https://www.dezeen.com/2018/02/26/2...er-demolition-jp-morgan-chase-tower-new-york/


What do they intend to build there?


----------



## KillerZavatar

erbse said:


> More about the proposed demolition of 270 Park Avenue:
> 
> https://ny.curbed.com/2018/2/21/17036410/midtown-east-270-park-avenue-demolition-nyc-architecture
> 
> https://www.dezeen.com/2018/02/26/2...er-demolition-jp-morgan-chase-tower-new-york/
> 
> 
> What do they intend to build there?


no renders yet, but here is the thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2064017


----------



## la_parca

The Capitol Plaza Office Tower of Frankfort in Kentucky was recently demolished





it's a shame considering that it was the only skyscraper in his city


----------



## Christi69

Although the state capital of Kentucky, Frankfort is a small city, and the tower was situated on a run-down podium at odds with the rest of the city. So it was either demolition (to build half neo-classical half post-modern buildings like the state one besides it?), or trying to reconnect at a "human" (pedestrian) level a 1970s obsolete (with asbestos certainly) tower. They chose the easiest way...


----------



## wakka12

Why are massive skyscrapers routinely demolished in new york? I can't for the life of me understand how this is financially beneficial to a developer?It must cost so much to demolish and remove the rubble of such large buildings from such a dense busy urban area
How is it not more beneficial to them to just renovate the current building? Or even add stories to the existing building if thats what they want


----------



## wakka12

Id love to see newspaper row in new york reconstructed especially. Its crazy how pretty nyc used to be..still nice city but in the early 20th C it looked more beautiful than any city in europe


----------



## Jim856796

la_parca said:


> The Capitol Plaza Office Tower of Frankfort in Kentucky was recently demolished
> 
> it's a shame considering that it was the only skyscraper in his city


I agree; it is always sad to see a city lose its tallest building that ever existed. If it is determined that demolition of a particular building costs less than renovating that same building, then it is called "taking the cheap way out".

Considering that the new building that is going to replace the Capitol Plaza Tower is only going to have five floors (which is a disappointment). It's a safe bet that Frankfort, even though it is just a small town, is never going to have another building that tall again.


----------



## towerpower123

la_parca said:


> The Capitol Plaza Office Tower of Frankfort in Kentucky was recently demolished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a shame considering that it was the only skyscraper in his city


More videos of the demolition
http://www.kentucky.com/news/local/counties/fayette-county/article204597829.html

The article claims concrete falling off the building and water leaks in the years before it was demolished. A new 385,500 square foot office building for 1500 employees and a 1205 space parking garage will replace it. 
https://finance.ky.gov/initiatives/Capital-Plaza/Pages/default.aspx

It is quite bland! hno:









http://www.state-journal.com/2017/12/19/plans-unveiled-approved-for-capital-plaza-tower-replacement/


----------



## towerpower123

The 42 story Empire Landmark Hotel in Vancouver will be demolished soon, floor by floor. If anyone can shrink the image to a more manageable size, please do so.








https://skyrisecities.com/news/2016/09/vancouvers-42-storey-empire-landmark-hotel-targeted-demolition

A pair of quite beautiful condo towers called Landmark on Robson will replace it, with the tallest being 32 floors.








http://landmarkonrobson.com/


















http://urbanyvr.com/empire-landmark-hotel-demolition


----------



## la_parca

Jim856796 said:


> I agree; it is always sad to see a city lose its tallest building that ever existed. If it is determined that demolition of a particular building costs less than renovating that same building, then it is called "taking the cheap way out".
> 
> Considering that the new building that is going to replace the Capitol Plaza Tower is only going to have five floors (which is a disappointment). It's a safe bet that Frankfort, even though it is just a small town, is never going to have another building that tall again.


Only a building with 5 floors? :bash:

this case is very similar of Hagen or Leverkusen, both cities demolished the tallest building to build a lowrise

it seems a joke hno:


----------



## LadyAmanita

ThatOneGuy said:


> Disgusting. Are they insane? There's so many other places they can build on without destroying a nice modernist skyscraper, recently renovated to LEED Platinum standards too. What a waste of money, time, resources and history.


I agree wholeheartedly. Louis Epstien (a world trade center rebuilding advocate) even blasted me on Twitter when he found out I was a supporter of saving 270 Park. 
I started a facebook page- www.facebook.com/save270parkavenue

And somebody started a Save 270 Park twitter account- @save270park


----------



## Grunkfuss the Prius

Well, while it holds the title still, I'm going to dive into the Singer site again, but in detail; everyone brings mention to the big two but forget the others, so I'll expose the forgotten losses from the missing blocks.

​*BEFORE*
Singer Building, 1896/1908-1969









City Investing Building, 1908-1968








City Investing Building addition, 1929









Bourne Building, 1895/1907 seen behind the original Singer Building









White Building, 1898









23rd Police Precint, unknown year (seen above, 5 story building at the corner)

AFTER:
the most disgusting and depressing structure to touch Earth's surface (in my opinion)









I'll make a post on Zuccotti Park soon; there were 7 fairly interesting buildings demolished for it.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Both before and after are beautiful buildings. If only Singer wasn't demolished for it.










Just love that black steel.


----------



## erbse

^ It's a brutal, anti-human structure that totally doesn't fit - actually I can't imagine any place where a rectangular black tower looks inviting and appealing. :| Maybe in Mordor.

Too bad they made such mistakes in past decades - and keep making them (see 432 Park Avenue / Drake Hotel and others).


----------



## Grunkfuss the Prius

I'm back, and here for part 2.
*BEFORE:​*
Washington Life Building, 1897-1970
shown at left, this is the best color photo I could get


















Liberty National Bank Building, 1903-1972









North American Trust Building, 1899, razed 1980









Photo 2-the form it took from 1970 to 1980, shown at far left









Fidelity Casualty Building, 1894-1969









Fidelity Casualty Building Addition, 1910-1969









Shown at center left, in front of Washington Life Building









Vanderpoel Estates, 96-98 Liberty, 1800s-1967
Shown left of Fidelity Casualty Building









*AFTER:*

Zuccotti Park // Liberty Plaza Park (formerly)


----------



## Grunkfuss the Prius

*Before:*
Atlantic Mutual Building(higher addition never built) 1901-1957









*After:*
45 Wall Street, 1959


----------



## Hudson11

October 24th, 1998: Hudson Department Store Building (134m/439ft, 2.2M sf) is demolished in Detroit. 
October 24th, 2018: Construction is gearing up on a *278m/912' replacement.*


----------



## Grunkfuss the Prius

Here's an interesting one: 60 John Street in NYC.

If you looked it up or know it offhand you may think "it's still standing, at William and John Streets, right?" Yes, but history had a lot more in store for it.

Originally built in 1929 and 1932, this was a 30 story art deco masterpiece, with a limestone base, cascading into a massive beige art deco stump base, casually setting back to meet an awkwardly handsome thin tower.

1932:









1961, at bottom left









In 1965 however, the building was incorporated into the new Home Insurance Building next door - The lobby was destroyed and renovated to fit the modernist lobby of the new tower, the back walls were torn down to fit the buildings together, and the handsome art deco tower on top was demolished - leaving a 15 story stump as a reminder to what used to be a great building.


----------



## TM_Germany

Not actually a skyscraper but "only a highrise". What is interesting about it is how they tore it down in the middle of Frankfurt. They made a very cool timelapse:

Edit: embedding doesn't work for some reason, here is the link:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BqPS1lDBoiL/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## Hudson11

http://a810-bisweb.nyc.gov/bisweb/J...0&passdocnumber=01&_ct=77jqp8gu9jll&restore=1



> *1. Location Information (Filed At)*
> House No(s): 270
> Street Name: PARK AVENUE





> *11. Job Description*
> FULL DEMOLITION OF 52 STORY TOWER STRUCTURE AND 13 STORY PODIUM STRUCTURE USING PARTIAL MECHANICAL EQUIPMENT.





> *13. Building Characteristics*
> [...]
> Building Height (ft.): 708 [216m]
> Building Stories: 52











NYguy on skyscraperpage (resized)


----------



## Zaz965

^^
I feel sorry, because I like a lot the old building


----------



## Hudson11

the process proceeds. Expect deconstruction to begin this year.









@sir_lance_alot on instagram


----------



## la_parca

Some days ago the tallest building in Bethlehem was demolished, the Martin Tower











Source

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aczLVDh8oU


----------



## Hudson11

Work underway on the world's tallest voluntary demolition. 

https://newyorkyimby.com/2019/09/27...molition-making-progress-in-midtown-east.html


----------



## Jim856796

On November 24, 2019, *37 Sauer Street*, otherwise known as the *Bank of Lisbon Building*, became the first building in the African continent with a height of over 100 metres to be demolished by implosion. The building was seriously damaged by a fire on September 5, 2018, and was rendered structurally unfit. 115 m (377 ft), 25 floors, 1967.

Source:EWN.co.za.


----------



## la_parca

I found a demolished skyscraper demolished in the city of Suzhou in China









source: http://sn.ifeng.com

2015:










2020:


----------



## Jim856796

The Millennium Hotel in Cincinnati closed on New Year's Eve 2019, and is slated for demolition to make room for an extension of the Duke Energy Convention Center and a Signia Hilton hotel. It had been blamed for Cincinnati's failure to attract major conventions in recent years.

First tower: 69 m (226 ft), 21 floors, opened 1968
Second tower: 107 m (350 ft), 32 floors, opened 1977


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Funkhaus am Raderberggürtel (138m) - Cologne*









*„Foto: Eckhard Henkel / Wikimedia Commons / CC BY-SA 3.0 DE“








*
by Maximilian Schönherr (CC BY-SA 4.0)


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Dammit, isn't that one of Cologne's tallest buildings? I was shocked at why they would demolish a decent-looking building but it turns out that it had health issues. I hope the replacement building will be as tall as is was.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Yes, it was Cologne's third tallest building. It is contaminated with asbestos.
A residential complex is to be built in its place.


----------



## KillerZavatar

LivinAWestLife said:


> Dammit, isn't that one of Cologne's tallest buildings? I was shocked at why they would demolish a decent-looking building but it turns out that it had health issues. I hope the replacement building will be as tall as is was.


Yeah, but I am afraid there is little hope for any decent replacement.


----------



## Hudson11

98m, 39 floor Trump Plaza Hotel demolished in Atlantic City NJ.


----------



## Hudson11

The world's tallest voluntary demolition is nearing completion. 


baronsonphoto-20210314-007.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


270 Park Avenue by LadyAmanita, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

sad


----------



## Laurensvdv

That's a shame. That was actually a nice building.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ it does get replaced by a taller building at least.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833

Las Vegas skyscraper implosions


----------



## Jim856796

Queeny Tower in St. Louis, MIssouri, United States. 258 ft (79 m), 19 floors. Part of the Barnes-Jewish Hospital complex at the Washington University School of Medicine. It's being redeveloped because it's impossible to bring up to today's medical standards.








Image courtesy of Phorio
(Most sources cite its height as 321 ft (98 m), but I have my doubts about that.)


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833

Traymore Hotel in Atlantic City, New Jersey, USA (demolished in 1972)


----------



## Jim856796

The Landmark Tower in Fort Worlth and Statler Hotel in Detroit have some pretty unworthy replacements on their sites.

A 6-floor residential building was constructed on the site of Detroit Statler Hotel over a decade after that hotel's demolition. A six-story parking garage opened on the site of Fort Worth's Landmark Tower in 2017. I thought of this as a reflection of the "Downsizing of America", because why couldn't footings be allowed for additional floors for those replacement buildings just to match the heights of the buildings they replaced? And they don't even match the previous buildings' floor areas, either. That's a guarantee for them to become the most hated buildings in their respective cities. On the site of Cowtown Place, there could have easily been a new tallest for Fort Worth. I mean, its population grows by almost 200,000 in the past decade, and _this_ is the best they could come up with? And there could have easily been a convention hotel on the Statler site, either by avoiding the Statler's demolition in the first place, or by going ahead and building a decent-sized convention hotel, which Detroit still lacks today, because they ones it has now just aren't enough.


----------



## Zaz965

take a look at this curious case, they enlarged the structure of amp centre sydney and and made a bigger building









they demolished some parts









the building after the refurbishment










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quay_Quarter_Tower


----------



## Jim856796

We have some sad news coming out of Singapore last week: The AXA Tower at 8 Shenton Way is passing away to make room for a major mixed-use project. I think 270 Park Avenue's record will already have been broken. This is going to be a devastating loss for that city-state.😢

Source: Office Finder.


----------



## la_parca

In Tokyo they want to demolish a entire block (marked in red) to build new skyscrapers, im sad about the tall black and white tower 










They will build some generic blue glass towers and a nice postmodern building (but saddly with less height than the generic glass towers :S)










Source of the information: 
*Uchisaiwaicho 1-Chome District Redevelopment*


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833

la_parca said:


> In Tokyo they want to demolish a entire block (marked in red) to build new skyscrapers, im sad about the tall black and white tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will build some generic blue glass towers and a nice postmodern building (but saddly with less height than the generic glass towers :S)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source of the information:
> *Uchisaiwaicho 1-Chome District Redevelopment*


How did they buy a whole bunch of buildings assuming they have different owners. I wonder how the process of that works.


----------



## KillerZavatar

In reference to the building in Singapore, the soon to be tallest voluntarily demolished skyscraper in the world is next to the currently 3rd tallest voluntarily demolished skyscraper and next to another complete facade renovation skyscraper. So, three skyscrapers completely redone.



KillerZavatar said:


> This building is next to 79 Robinson Road (old CPF Building), which itself was build on the plot of a demolished Skyscraper. The 171m tall CPF Building was the tallest building in Singapore to be demolished and out of all _voluntarily_ demolished (destroyed to make room for something else, not because of structural damage) buildings in the world it ranks third only after JP Morgan Chase and the Singer Building, both in New York and both destructions well known on the forums. Here some images:
> 
> View attachment 3634075
> 
> source: scaruffi.com
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634071
> 
> source: retalkasia.com
> 
> And this is the replacement, much lower floor count, but a lot wider and a little taller than the former CPF:
> View attachment 3634122
> 
> source:capitaland
> 
> As you may have noticed, another building right next to it has a major reconstruction done to it as well, OUE Tower goes from a brutalist look to a modern glass facade. SO in total you will have 3 large skyscrapers next to each other that got a completely new look.


----------

